# Where to buy....



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello everyone, I'm at my wit's end looking for the following items:

-Printable business cards, i.e. Ink Jet Business Cards
I asked an employee in Sharaf DG and he told me he didn't know of any place that sells these. I considered having a family member send them from the US, but I know the printer paper sizes here are different and didn't know if that would affect the scaling?

-Fabric dye, like RIT or other brands. I checked Craftland, fabric stores in Satwa, Waitrose (only had blue fabric dye). I've bought food coloring and will also try diluting acrylic paint, but if anyone knows where to get it in case these don't work, that would be helpful!

Thanks.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jinx said:


> Hello everyone, I'm at my wit's end looking for the following items: -Printable business cards, i.e. Ink Jet Business Cards I asked an employee in Sharaf DG and he told me he didn't know of any place that sells these. I considered having a family member send them from the US, but I know the printer paper sizes here are different and didn't know if that would affect the scaling? -Fabric dye, like RIT or other brands. I checked Craftland, fabric stores in Satwa, Waitrose (only had blue fabric dye). I've bought food coloring and will also try diluting acrylic paint, but if anyone knows where to get it in case these don't work, that would be helpful! Thanks.


The labels probably will be a problem here. I needed round labels for work and it proved to be something of a nightmare. We found some in the end but not Avery and then had a dreadful time with the template so had to make our own. Try a couple of stationery stores to see if they have anything similar but try to stick with Avery to make sure you can download the template. 

Fabric dye - Magrudys in Jumeirah normally has a good range of colors. You can also sometimes find it in ParknShop and Spinneys but they tend to be a bit random.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Business cards are so cheap here it would just be easier to print them at a printers rather than mess around with labels and own inkjet stuff.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

twowheelsgood said:


> Business cards are so cheap here it would just be easier to print them at a printers rather than mess around with labels and own inkjet stuff.


But I'd prefer to spend as close to zero dirhams for what I want to print!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> The labels probably will be a problem here. I needed round labels for work and it proved to be something of a nightmare. We found some in the end but not Avery and then had a dreadful time with the template so had to make our own. Try a couple of stationery stores to see if they have anything similar but try to stick with Avery to make sure you can download the template.
> 
> Fabric dye - Magrudys in Jumeirah normally has a good range of colors. You can also sometimes find it in ParknShop and Spinneys but they tend to be a bit random.


Thanks, I will have to find this so-called Magrudy's...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jinx said:


> Thanks, I will have to find this so-called Magrudy's...


It's been here longer than you hahaha. http://www.magrudy.com. You have to go to the one in Jumeirah as it has a habadashery section which is where you will find the dye.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> It's been here longer than you hahaha. Magrudy's | Book stores in Dubai Abudhabi. You have to go to the one in Jumeirah as it has a habadashery section which is where you will find the dye.


Cool, I will check it out soon. Thanks!


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> The labels probably will be a problem here. I needed round labels for work and it proved to be something of a nightmare. We found some in the end but not Avery and then had a dreadful time with the template so had to make our own. Try a couple of stationery stores to see if they have anything similar but try to stick with Avery to make sure you can download the template.
> 
> Fabric dye - Magrudys in Jumeirah normally has a good range of colors. You can also sometimes find it in ParknShop and Spinneys but they tend to be a bit random.



how about that teacher supply store on Umm Sequim for cards, and I know I saw fabric dye at Park and Shop out in the Green community. Good luck!


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

Mitchellsmom said:


> how about that teacher supply store on Umm Sequim for cards, and I know I saw fabric dye at Park and Shop out in the Green community. Good luck!


Thanks! I had checked out the library supply shop in Satwa with no luck.. I'm a bit at the mercy of taxis and metro since I'm carless and living on SZR near downtown, so can't go as far as the Greens!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jinx said:


> Thanks! I had checked out the library supply shop in Satwa with no luck.. I'm a bit at the mercy of taxis and metro since I'm carless and living on SZR near downtown, so can't go as far as the Greens!


Just thought - when you go to Magrudys, walk through into the Jumeirah Centre. On the left hand side, there's a stationery shop (not far from Tim Horrids ! ) - might be worth a shot.


----------



## Jinx (Jul 2, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Just thought - when you go to Magrudys, walk through into the Jumeirah Centre. On the left hand side, there's a stationery shop (not far from Tim Horrids ! ) - might be worth a shot.


Is this at Jumeirah Towne Centre or a different place? Because I have been to the shops in JTC with no luck.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Jinx said:


> Is this at Jumeirah Towne Centre or a different place? Because I have been to the shops in JTC with no luck.


Jumeirah Centre, not Town Centre. It's the first small mall on the same side as Lime Tree, near the small Spinneys.


----------

